# Hand Knitted Highland Sweater.



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So sorry guys terrible problems with internet connections due to skulking in the Wye Valley on my hols which was so relaxing and its so beautiful.

This design is from my Highland Collection. Its a quick knit with simple colourwork.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/highland-butterscotch-childs-sweater
£2.75


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous, so is the little girl &#128158;


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Aaw so beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Gorgeous!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love this little sweater, looks so cute with hearts!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the hearts, very pretty design


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful and your little model only adds to the beauty!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks very cosy and warm


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You have the sweetest models. The design is perfect for a cold day: warm and cheerful.


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

OOOH! It is so pretty!
The little model is gorgeous too! :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Just an other beauty! Great pattern and model.


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful sweater, beautiful girl and beautiful setting!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.. model and sweater


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## StellaK42 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

